# Australia Tax



## natasha.joseph

Hi, I am a permanent resident of Australia since last year. I have been working and living in Sydney since November 2017. My two kids are also living with me. 

My husband, however, is still living and working abroad. He was here for a week to get his PR visa stamped and has hence moved back to his work place abroad. He is only planning to permanently move to Australia by end of 2019. 

1) Does my husband need to submit Australia tax returns? None of his earnings are sent to Australia and he is paying his tax at the source country.

2) Do I need to include his income in the family income assessment? We are not supported by my husband's income. 

Appreciate a response on this. Many thanks.


----------



## linhmark83

Hi 
I believe you only have to pay tax whenever you earn or receive money in Australia. 
Please be aware that if you can have access to your husband bank in other country, I believe this would be included.
If you don't receive any income from your husband, then you only need to use your income or any other income like investment.

If you still not sure, why don't you go and see the budget tax account?


----------



## JandE

If you're an Australian resident for tax purposes, you are taxed on your *worldwide* income, so you must declare any foreign income in your income tax return.

The tax office decide if you are classed as resident for tax.

Having family living in Australia might create that situation.

You would be advised to get a professional opinion on that.

On your own return you are also asked how much income your partner has.

A couple are treated as joint is most cases, even if you choose to keep seperate finances.


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## MuntinMia

JandE said:


> The tax office decide if you are classed as resident for tax.


With self assessment wouldn't you decide first, and then let the ATO do whatever it will, they will either agree or not.


----------



## 6436436

Answer no longer needed


----------



## Ella2016

You only have to fill out your tax if your husband earned over $35,000 or something like that (convert in AUD) I can't remember the exact amount. If he earns below then you have to fill out an online form stating that he has a zero tax return. 

You must do this if you have had any centrelink payments of the past tax year period.

I highly recommend going to the tax office in your state. The one in Melbourne is fantastic! They're so helpful and won't judge you on the questions you've asked.

They will also help with setting up your tax online. This is also very beneficial if you're overseas.

You can also call them!


----------

